# Teaching > General Teaching >  Revelation ???

## tuboludo

What is your opinion? Can I only use the term REVELATION in connection with religion?

I want to use the word REVELATION as the title of the first chapter in my new book. In the first chapter the books main character is 50 years old and he reflects on the wisdom he has achieved in life, the knowledge and life experience he didnt have when he was 20, 30 or even 40, but nothing religious.

Did find this on the internet:

Revelation

Noun

1. the act of revealing or disclosing; disclosure.

2. something revealed or disclosed, especially a striking disclosure, as of something not before realized. 

3. Theology.

a. God's disclosure of Himself and His will to His creatures. 
b. an instance of such communication or disclosure. 
c. something thus communicated or disclosed. 
d. something that contains such disclosure, as the Bible.

No. 2 a striking disclosure, as of something not before realized fits very well with my characters thinking in the first chapter when he is reflecting on his life

----------


## 108 fountains

"Revelation" is a great word precisely because it can have some religious connotation or undertone, but it doesn't have to have it. 
You can use it correctly whether you intend to have a religious undertone or not.

----------


## tuboludo

> "Revelation" is a great word precisely because it can have some religious connotation or undertone, but it doesn't have to have it. 
> You can use it correctly whether you intend to have a religious undertone or not.


Thanks Mr. Hardy  :Wave:

----------

